# Silly chickens, standing in the rain!



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

This is just a little rant.....It just started pouring and I thought to myself, if they dont go into the coop surely they will at least hide under the ramp to get out of the rain....... after standing there watching them for about 5 minutes, i run out there and chase them all down and put them in the coop. I have 6 chickens that look like drowned rats all huddled up together bitching about being soaking wet! I towel dried them all, they complained the whole time! As I am soaking wet from chasing them around in the pouring down rain....


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My chickens love the rain. We have had so much of lately it's horrible! But they are out there every day in it. I will dry them off at lockup time but other than that I leave them be.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Lol, I was just worried because the all are 4-6 weeks and I didn't want them getting sick, but next time, I'll just let them figure it out!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> Lol, I was just worried because the all are 4-6 weeks and I didn't want them getting sick, but next time, I'll just let them figure it out!


*Yep. *I was wondering just WHO was too crazy to "Come-in-out-of-the-rain" *!
Ha-Ha ! *( just funning ya ) 
Because they are SO YOUNG....I would probably have done the same thing.
*Ha-Ha !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My 10-week old pullets hate the rain. It started drizzling and they went running for cover lol


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Yep. I was wondering just WHO was too crazy to "Come-in-out-of-the-rain" !
> Ha-Ha ! ( just funning ya )
> Because they are SO YOUNG....I would probably have done the same thing.
> Ha-Ha !
> -ReTIRED-


Yeah ReTired, my husband stood at the door watching me, laughing!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> Yeah ReTired, my husband stood at the door watching me, laughing!


*Ha-Ha !
*( Your Husband has my SAME "Sense-of-Humor".)
Ha-Ha !
-ReTIRED-


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine are about 11 weeks old and fully feathered. But they have been out in the coop and free ranging since 5 weeks. I am pretty sure I would put them in when they were that young, but they still seemed to like the rain. It was cold (low 50s) and poured for about a week straight last week. I put the brooder lamp on at night just to be sure they could dry out good. Even though they don't sleep under it, it still warms the temp of the coop up. Even though they are "big" I still worry about them!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine all hang out in the rain. I have never dried a chicken with a towel lol.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

It may sound silly, but they are my first chickens and all of the horrible things I read about that "can" happen to them, scare me. I'm just trying to do right by them, and because the smallest ones are just 3-4 weeks and already in the coop with the others I am a little over cautious. Yes I wake up in the middle of the night to go check on them, yes I make sure I'm home at the most an hour within sunset to make sure they put themselves in the coop, yes I check their water twice a day, yes I make sure there is no poop in their food or water, yes i clean the coop at least every two days and yes I am a crazy first time chicken mother, lol. Can't help it! I'm sure I will calm down sooner or later, lol


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*fowlmouthgirls.....*
Yep. Your attitude will _mellow...._BUT...
don't do it TOO SOON.....
Your _laughing _Husband may fall into a depression.
( Let him laugh...it's good for the Soul and his Health...._unless attacked._)
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You'll get over all those strange problems  and pretty soon you can relax and enjoy your chickens just being chickens.


----------

